
PlayLister – Promote music playlists publicly - morganric
http://www.playlisterapp.com/
======
morganric
A simple service for sharing music playlists, cross-platform on the web. A
small side project I've been working on, intrigued as to what HN make of it.
There seems to be lots of great places to share playlists, mixes and releases
but not one place online to simply curate. So I made playlister.

